# gorgeous



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I have to say I'm very impressed with these. THey make the car look like a million bucks:










































Perfect color, perfect tire size, perfect sidewall, perfect offset.
My only fear is how well the bronze is on the rim. The holes for the lugs are snug and the rubbing of the wrench wore it thin. Looks like I'm not going to the machine auto wash any time soon.
After my locking lugs come in I'll actually move the car to see how it drives differently.

Seth


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

they looked a tad lighter when you first posted them...and I liked them better when they were lighter, but still fit very well.

now it needs a drop


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

I like those rims. Verrry nice.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

They look small as hell. Are they 15's? They look like 13's.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

yup,
15". The idea was to keep the outer tire diameter as close to stock as possible. With 15" it's easy. With 16" it's off by a few percent, by 17" it's not possible.
Yeah, the drop...I just sold my motiv. rear shock mounts because I figured I stopped 'modding' the car. Truth is, now I'm just trying to fix what's old or starting to wear. So i needed new tires, so I got new rims too. I'm cleaning up the engine bay now. Then onto fuses and interior. Biggest job now is hood/headlights and of course paint as the florida sun causes wear.
Then if the car rides like crap comes some teins.
They may look 'small' for two reasons. 
1) the fenderwell gap vs. the sidewall. It looks like a larger tire when the sidewall is thicker.
2) the space between the rotor and the rim. On stock the teeny brakes have alot of space between the rim. Those are NX brakes which are large, so the gap is decieiving because the brakes aren't small.

As soon as I back it out to the sun, you'll get a better idea of the color.

Seth


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

tiens are a great ride.

I'm sitting on 19"s with 35 series tire and its driven EVERY DAY.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

definetly needs a drop now


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Until I take a shot in the day, this will do:










Seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Well,
> Until I take a shot in the day, this will do:
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO! Sucks to not see anyone driveing.. TUCK AND ROLL BITCH! TUCK AND ROOOLLL!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

where's ur trunk at??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo240 said:


> where's ur trunk at??


Well,
Rally's a rough motorsport.

Seth


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

if you notice... the trunk is still there and in taact... it's simply the _deck lid_ that's missing... but that and the no driver thing were the first two things I noticed.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
So the lug nuts finally came in. I really shoulndn't have put on the Oem ones because they were so wide the socket rubbed some of the finish off of the lug surround.
But the new spline drive ones are skinny and have this waasher at the bottom so it doesn't 'rub' and they spin so smootly and tighten down great. Probably worth the $100 for 16 and the key.
Anyway driving with the lightweight ris (only did for 2 minutes) is a treat. First the handling is more 'planted' due to the wider low profile tires, but the lack of weight on the steering makes the wheel like piloting in a video game. You can toss the car better now.
More to try in the next few weeks. I definately need new struts...

Seth


----------



## llado (May 11, 2005)

pretty cool rims!


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

what brand/model are those?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are 2 better daylight pics:

















It was overcast and when I uploaded the images and came back out of course it was sunny.

Seth


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

looks like someone needs there rotors turned :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

mm, rota grids. so pretty. so, wheres the nx rims at seth?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

they's for sell. any takers?

Seth


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

sethwas said:


> they's for sell. any takers?
> 
> Seth


how much you lookin to get for dem dere rims?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

$450 shipped including tires mounted and balanced.
Michelin Pilot XGT H4 all seasons (second best michelin makes). 2 are brand new, 2 are at the treadbars.

Seth


----------

